# links sobre valvulas



## electromecanico (Jun 1, 2010)

aca les dejo un archivo con varios link relacionados con las valvulas lo encontre en la web no es mio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2010)

muchas gracias por el aporte,justo esta el link sobre trasformadores para valvulas  ,que es lo que estava faltando


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 17, 2011)

http://www.audiofanatic.it/Schemi/Tipo/Valvole/pre/Schemi_pre.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2011)

me lo llevo ,gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Si no van a realizar ustedes mismo el trafo, busquen en la wiki esta la dirección de una persona que realiza trafos para valvulares tiene sobrada experiencia y su producto terminado no tienne nada que envidiarle a los de afuera, hay que decirle que tubos utilizaremos, la cantidad de ellos, la potencia, y las impedancias de salida y le lo entrega listo para montar y utilzar, tanto lineales como ultralineales


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 25, 2011)

pagina brasilera con mucho desarrollo por cada marca de amplificadores a valvulas transformadores etc hay que armarce de pasiencia http://www.novacon.com.br/index.htm http://www.novacon.com.br/audioassunt.htm

artesano de amplificadores que ayuda a construir por mail http://vacuumtubeart.wordpress.com/


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 28, 2011)

lindos libros http://moebiusar.blogspot.com/2010/09/libros-sobre-valvulas-y-amplificadores.html


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Algunos estan en mi Biblioteca, tengo tanto material e info que debere reorganizar de nuevo todo, libros, revistas, apuntes, folletos, Planos, CD's DVD's, Tesis, Fotocopias, es tanto que debere habilitar un nuevo lugar para ordenarlo por topicos, Electronica, Electricidad, Mecanica, Electrotecnia, Motores,Controles, Automación, Informática y monntón de cosas más y las revistas y CD's junto con los DVD's como una hemeroteca Actualmente recibo revistas de electrónica entre 16 y 20, sin contar las colecciones vintage que estoy recopilando de a poco....

Manuales y planos originales de distintas marcas....

El rubro electrónica lo tengo que dividir endos básicamente, electrónica de consumo, electrónica industrial, y deberia agregarle ahora que se nos ha sumado toda la parte automotriz de eso solo tengo estanterias repletas y siguen llegando...

Electrontecina ni que decir desde motores como un lápiz hasta gigantes de más de 200hp, y en todas las formas y configuraciones imaginables, manuales originales con lo último de todos los rincones del mundo.... Con motores que por ejemplo en este foro no han sido mencionado todavia y que nosotros utilzamos desde hace muchos años.............
Variadores toda la folleteria completa manuales de uso de instalación de programación son su soft asociado de todas las marcar, igual PLC, micro PLC y un montón de aparatos y accesorios utilzados en automación.. confersores de protocoloe modulos etc etc...

En mecánica ni hablar por ejemplo manuales de rodamientos de la márcas más importante comercializadas aqui y de otras que aca no se concen eso solo ocupa un lugara impresionante, cada envio que me hicieron eran unos 6-8 kilos de manuales, luego actuadores guias lineales otro tanto
frenso industriales y embragues industriales en todos sus tipos y variantes varios estantes, acoples variadores mecanicos corresas especiales tambien hay muchísimo...

Materiales para ingenieria completos informes y muestras de material, y ahora que pienso me estoy olvidando que tengo muestras de muchisismoas cosas, eso es todo un tema, plásticos, metales, cauchos, químiicos y un etc enorme, manuales de partes mécanicas es muy numeroso todo eso....

Ahora debo decidir si hago la sala de audición o deberie hacer una nueva sala ya que los catalogos en si ocupan una cantidad considerable....

Y todo lo que es info fe materiales, manuales de componentes pasivos y activos, información para diseño y o calculo que lo debo tener a mano pero tambien ordenado por rubros electrónica, electrotecnia, mecánica etc............

Debo hacer algo porque me esta superando y cuando lleguen los nuevos tubos.....


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 29, 2011)

tenes razon panda se complica mucho el orden de la info, tendria que haber una pagina que te deje subir y ordenar por titulos,  el tema es la capacidad de almacenajes, de las paginas  que hay una lastima,  yo encontre una que es de almasenaje de favoritos


----------

